# Animal Themes



## ashdonaldson14 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just working on making a line of "Animal/Nature" named blanks. So far I have a tiger (orange, black, white), a dolphin (white, silver, blue), and a viper (green, yellow, black). Any ideas about more?


----------



## Ambidex (Jul 13, 2013)

*blanks*

How about brown and white(appaloosa), tan with white(palamino), black with white dots(dalmation),black, white and brown(St. Bernard)..gotta go to work now or could do this all day


----------



## Mesu (Jul 25, 2013)

Panda: White and Black

Parrot: Green with thin pink stripe

Macaw: Lots of color combinations (Red, yellow, black), (Blue, green, yellow).. 

Deer/Stag

Peacock: Bluish green with deeper bluish green

Clown fish: Orange and white

I will be back :bananen_smilies035:


----------

